# "Para eles o tempo não é conversa de elevador" - Entrevistas ao DN



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2010 às 12:51)

Hoje, as páginas 34 e 35 do Diário de Notícias, apresentavam o seguinte artigo, tendo alguns membros sido entrevistados:






*DN Online:*
http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1534846


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2010 às 12:55)

*re: "Para eles o tempo não é conversa de elevador" - Entrevistas ao DN*

Mais uma grande passo na divulgação do fórum, siga a festa 

Bela entrevista. Agora é que vai haver um _boom_ nas vendas de estações meteorológicas 

O título da notícia está fenomenal.


----------



## Knyght (3 Abr 2010 às 13:01)

*re: "Para eles o tempo não é conversa de elevador" - Entrevistas ao DN*

E de novos utilizadores


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Abr 2010 às 14:06)

*re: "Para eles o tempo não é conversa de elevador" - Entrevistas ao DN*

Parabéns pela entrevista. 

Cada vez mais somos compreendidos com maior clareza naquilo que fazemos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Abr 2010 às 15:03)

Muito bom.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Abr 2010 às 15:35)

Muito bom mesmo.
O titulo está espectacular


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Abr 2010 às 15:48)

Davis: O Mercedes das estações meteorológicas. 

Gostei da entrevista. Uma vez mais se prova que a meteorologia vai muito para além da chamada conversa de elevador.


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2010 às 16:28)

A entrevista está muito interessante. Gostei particularmente da parte ”… ou comentam os erros dos jornalistas quando falam sobre meteorologia e climatologia.” 

Grande destaque Gil


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Abr 2010 às 16:33)

Muito bom, excelente artigo! 

Desde o titulo ao grafismo, bem como as informações nele contidas.

Parabéns aos entrevistados e ao DN pela iniciativa!


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2010 às 21:35)

Parabéns ao Diário de Notícias e a quem participou na reportagem...

Simplesmente bestial...


----------



## ecobcg (3 Abr 2010 às 23:43)

Parabéns pela entrevista!
Cada vez mais este "nosso" mundo desperta o interesse dos media!!
Muito Bom!!


----------



## Z13 (4 Abr 2010 às 00:21)

Só agora vi a noticia....

Parabéns Gil pelo destaque, e parabéns ao MeteoPT!


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2010 às 00:48)

Parabéns aos membros que participaram na entrevista 

Mais um passo para divulgação do MeteoPT e da meteorologia amadora em Portugal


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Abr 2010 às 13:35)

O feedback dos "outros" está em constante evolução e a prova disso está patente na forma de divulgação de meios de destaque como o DN.

Parabéns aos participantes que certamente contribuiram para dignificar este projecto. Muito giro...


----------



## Minho (4 Abr 2010 às 20:04)

Muitos parabéns! Um exemplo de como uma reportagem pequena consegue ser completa e tocar nos pontos chaves. 
Parabéns a todos os intervenientes e à jornalista Patrícia Jesus 

O Gil e a sua WMR100 ficaram muito fotogénicos


----------



## Veterano (4 Abr 2010 às 21:42)

A intervenção na comunidade começa a fazer-se sentir...

 Parabéns Gil, tudo isto ajuda.


----------



## vitamos (5 Abr 2010 às 09:41)

Muito boa reportagem, praticamente perfeita!

Desta vez os pontos chaves foram tocados, e embora seja um artigo relativamente curto, conseguiu-se transformar o "pouco espaço" num condensado extremamente interessante! Os pontos chave estão lá! Parabéns à jornalista pelo magnífico trabalho e aos intervenientes pelo fornecimento de informação correcta e essencial!

Todos de parabéns!


----------



## Fantkboy (5 Abr 2010 às 14:29)

Muitos parabens por este artigo... é sem dúvida um orgulho para este forum... Mas sobretudo para os que trabalharam e contribuiram por esta comunidade!  A todos eles o muito Bem haja pelos conhecimentos, e por os bons momentos e muitas horas passadas aqui na vossa companhia!


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2010 às 18:52)

E assim se dá uma boa imagem da meteorologia. 

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2010 às 21:22)

Apenas uma subtil questão, a entrevista foi pedida pelos membros entrevistado ou foram contactados pela jornalista?


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2010 às 23:42)

Parabéns ao DN por darem destaque a esta realidade não muito conhecida do público em geral, e parabéns aos que participaram por ajudarem num artigo pequeno mas correcto e equilibrado


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2010 às 00:23)

Fixe; os meus parabéns ao pessoal referido na notícia.





*Meteorologistas amadores*

São apaixonados pelas previsões atmosféricas. Têm as suas próprias estações meteorológicas e divulgam informação em tempo real para todo o mundo.
Aos 77 anos, Francisco Leitão tem finalmente a sua própria estação meteorológica. Graças a ela consegue saber, ao segundo, o estado do tempo. Sem sair de casa: os sensores montados no jardim e telhado transmitem toda a informação para a consola ao lado do computador. E daí para todo o mundo. O antigo piloto da Força Aérea faz parte de uma rede de meteorologistas amadores que partilha na internet, em tempo real, a informação que recolhe. Para eles, o tempo que faz não é apenas conversa de elevador. É uma paixão que ocupa parte dos seus dias.
"Podem dizer que basta sair à rua, mas temos dados de temperatura, velocidade do vento, pressão atmosférica, precipitação por hora", explica Francisco. O interesse pela meteorologia existia desde os tempos em que foi piloto da Força Aérea e depois da TAP, mas foi há quatro anos que começou a dedicar-lhe mais tempo: os filhos ofereceram-lhe uma estação. E não é uma estação qualquer: é uma Davis Vantage Pro, "o Mercedes das estações", brinca.
A primeira estação de Gil Lemos era bem mais modesta. "Tinha 11 anos quando me deram", lembra o jovem de 16. Era um aparelho pequeno que ficava no parapeito da janela do apartamento onde vive com ao pais, em Mira-Sintra. "A que tenho agora é mais sofisticada e tive de pedir autorização ao condomínio para a instalar no telhado", conta. Para ele, a meteorologia é uma paixão e, se tudo correr bem, a sua futura profissão.
Tanto Gil como Francisco fornecem dados a redes online de estações privadas. Algumas com base nos Estados Unidos e outras europeias. Francisco tem mesmo o seu próprio site (meteooeiras.com). "É actualizada ao segundo nuns casos, de 15 em 15 minutos noutros. O que significa que o equipamento e computador tem de estar sempre ligado", explica. Até quando vai de férias.
O mesmo acontece com Edgar Casimiro, de 34 anos. "Já fui de férias 15 dias e continua tudo a funcionar sem problemas", diz o técnico de informática. Nos últimos três anos aprendeu muita coisa sobre meteorologia e confessa que houve alturas em que este hobby lhe consumiu muito tempo. "O que me tem surpreendido é a quantidade de pessoas, até de universidades, que me contactam a pedir informação", conta. "E a minha família e amigos contam comigo para saber o que se passa e o que se vai passar com o tempo."
O fórum MeteoPT é o fio condutor que une estes meteorologistas amadores. É lá que trocam conselhos, estudam as técnicas de previsão ou comentam os erros dos jornalistas quando falam sobre meteorologia e climatologia. Nasceu em 2005 e já tem quase 2800 membros. Em dias mais activos, marcados por um grande temporal facilmente ultrapassa as 10 mil pessoas. E há dois anos, o fórum começou a dar apoio à construção de sites para os membros que têm as suas estações e querem divulgar os dados recolhidos. O objectivo é "incentivar a existência de melhor e mais informação meteorológica pública".

PATRÍCIA JESUS

Fonte: DN


----------



## HotSpot (6 Abr 2010 às 20:15)

Comprei a edição em papel, como não podia deixar de ser .

Pena a jornalista não fazer uma referência ao meteomoita  mas não se pode ter tudo. No computo geral, o artigo está muito bom.

Mas escapou ao scan do Gil e também não aparecem no site do DN, 2 caixinhas que estão à direita do artigo principal.

Aqui ficam elas:


----------



## Henrique (7 Abr 2010 às 08:13)

Parabéns ao DN pela rara e importante abordagem que nos deixa entusiasmados. Parabéns também aos entrevistados. 
É certo que falaram bem mais à cerca deste nosso mundo, penso eu....! Mas como já se sabe, pouco ou quase nada é publicado.
Não percam a esperança! Qualquer dia ainda teremos um canal de televisão 

Abraços


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2010 às 10:33)

Muito simpáticas e informadas as palavras de Costa Alves 

Já agora, um aparte, pode não ter sido perceptível para a maioria pois aqui conhecem-nos muitas vezes pelos nicks e não por nomes pessoais, mas por uma questão de justiça refiro que foi o hotspot que pacientemente explicou as partes mais técnicas sobre estações referidas no artigo.


----------



## actioman (7 Abr 2010 às 16:23)

Parabéns à comunidade MeteoPT! 

Artigos assim, vêm tornar mais credível, aos olhos do cidadão comum, o nosso amor chamado meteorologia! Tornando-nos assim pessoas mais aceites e respeitadas junto dos outros!

Obrigado por terem ajudado nestes pequenos passos, tão importantes para a meteorologia amadora e para todos nós! 

Um abraço!


----------



## Fil (7 Abr 2010 às 17:31)

Achei excelente a reportagem (e a cores!), parabéns à jornalista e aos intervenientes!


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Abr 2010 às 01:51)

Boas 

Muito bom, parabéns a todos.

Gil 

Desculpem esta reposta tardia, mas a minha disponibilidade tem sido nula.

Abaços


----------

